# My buck is sick..



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a 10 month old buck who I used to breed all my does this year and did really well with each one but lately he has had a nasty cough and now today he has an extremely snotty nose and is very cold. I put the heat lamp on him and he will get electrolytes but what is the best drug to use for him? Draxxin? Or other suggestions?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes if you have Draxin at home start that now. Sounds like he has pneumonia and needs treated NOW. I would also give a shot of Fortified B.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with freedomstar : hope he feels better quickly!
Oh,and probios would be good too to keep the rumen functioning well...


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I agree with freedomstar : hope he feels better quickly!
> Oh,and probios would be good too to keep the rumen functioning well...


Thank you. He is going to get all 3 of those plus warm electrolyte water and a heat lamp


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, but getting a temp may be wise as well.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

He has had 1cc Draxxin 1 3/4 cc vitamin B probios and water with electrolytes and he is under a heat lamp now. Anything else I should be thinking about


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you got it covered.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope he's ok. Pneumonia is so awful in a goat!


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been reading about pneumonia in goats and he doesn't show many symptoms. He has normal poop not diarrhea , doesn't have a fever, his snot is clear not a yellowish color. And they say those are the main symptoms so I'm wondering if he doesn't have just the common cold?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a cold is possible. Vet RX helps.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

How's the goat? When my snowby had pneumonia he had no symptoms except stopped eating and heavy breathing and couldn't lay down. The vet gave him vit b. antibiotic and steroids. He stood up for 8 days straight cause he couldn't breath laying down. Sadly I lost him after 8 yrs. I hope your goats ok. And take any advice ppl here give you. I wish I had been on this forum when snowby was sick. I always wonder if the vet didn't do all he could do ;(


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

sassy said:


> How's the goat? When my snowby had pneumonia he had no symptoms except stopped eating and heavy breathing and couldn't lay down. The vet gave him vit b. antibiotic and steroids. He stood up for 8 days straight cause he couldn't breath laying down. Sadly I lost him after 8 yrs. I hope your goats ok. And take any advice ppl here give you. I wish I had been on this forum when snowby was sick. I always wonder if the vet didn't do all he could do ;(


He seems to be doing much better. He has had 2 antibiotics banamine and vitamin B. The runny nose has gotten much better and his coughing has been much less. He is locked in a calf hutch with a heat lamp and everything he needs and he was head butting and pawing at it last night and was very noisy like he was saying " okay mom let me out!" He was eating a little and drinking. I'm hoping he is on the road to a full recovery! Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh That's good news! Keep us informed. I hope he's is better each day


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

sassy said:


> Oh That's good news! Keep us informed. I hope he's is better each day


Update: sad for me to report that when I went out to do evening chores he is not well at all. At this point I think this cold may be the least of my worries... When I found him tonight he was very unresponsive to me and his hind end is completley paralized. He has his head wrapped around the side of him and is very weak. I lost a goat two weeks ago this Thursday to what the vets are thinking was Listeria but now with him doing the same thing we are not sure. He was given banamine and lots of penicillin tonight and we will re-evaluate him in the morning with the vets and if he has showed no improvement and is still in pain he will be put down. *sighs*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I would be giving thiamine as well, or B complex if that's all you have, in case it's polio instead of listeria. Either one seems highly likely if you had another goat with similar symptoms.


----------



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

Listeriosis also requires aggressive thiamin supplementation. Maybe more aggressive than goat polio, since the bacteria are actively destroying what he's making for himself, and the antibiotics are also killing the bacteria that make the thiamin for him. So I'd be giving him some really generous doses of Vitamin B complex until you can talk your vet out of straight Thiamin/Vit B-1. Don't be afraid of overdosing... he pees out what he doesn't need.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sadly I lost his yesterday afternoon. He is now at a diagnostic lab for a full autops since this is the second gost I have lost in 2 weeks with the same symptoms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him. Hopefully you will get answers from the necropsy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry  Please let us know results.....


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> So sorry  Please let us know results.....


Thank you. I will update ehrn I get results hopefully not to long it would kill me to lose another. Going from 12 to 10 is hard enough especially when they were two of the most influential animals in my herd


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: I know how you feel.....


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> :hug: I know how you feel.....


Thank you  focusing on keeping everyone else healthy now.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry. ;(. I know how that feels.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

The results from the necropsy came back and it was Listeria.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you know what it is now.


----------

